# Need help finding right theratubes for hunting.



## Handyman 1029 (Jan 27, 2017)

First I would like to start off by saying that I'm a new member to the Forums and this is my first post, so don't be too harsh. I have been reading the forums for a couple months though. I searched to try to find an answer to my question, but there is not much out there about hunting with thera tubes. I also would like to add that I have an amazon gift card, so I will buy tubes from amazon.

Since I live 7 feet above sea level on the coast of Virginia, there is an abundance of geese and smaller birds which I can hunt. Not sure if a slingshot would be powerful enough to kill a goose, and I don't want any of them to go crawl in a hole and die, so I want to make sure that my setup has plenty enough power. Probably could do it if I get a head shot though.

So I built this awesome slingshot rifle which I made from what Charles posted Here.

This is mine that I built:









Here is a close up of the trigger:









Here is a close up of the fork (top view):









Here is a close up of the fork (side view):









The fork is 4 3/4" wide, just about the same as my board cut.

It has a 30" draw, which is slightly longer than my own draw length. I want to put some tubes on it so I can use it. I know flat bands are faster, but I want tubes because they last longer and I don't have to untangle them after each shot. Don't want to use Chinese tubes because they don't sell them on amazon, and they take forever to arrive anyway.

I have heard that doubled yellow will work, just not sure if it has enough power for geese using 1/2 inch steel.

How much speed would I be sacrificing if I used doubled red?

Which one would be better for 1/2 inch steel, red or yellow?

So basically to sum it all up, I would like some advice of what tubes to use with this setup:

Specs of setup:

- Using 1/2 inch steel ball (not changing, I have a lot of these)

- 30" draw length (I draw to my right cheek)

What I want out of the bands:

- Fast (190+ fps) (high speeds= less drop, faster speed, laser like trajectory)

- Hunting power to kill geese and smaller with 1/2 inch steel

- Long life of tubes (Don't want to stretch the tubes to their max)

- Sold on Amazon (I have a gift card)

Feel free to add any experience or tips for hunting Geese.

Thanks!

- Handyman 1029


----------



## Viro (Jan 19, 2017)

Awesome looking slingshot mate. I suggest either doubled up yellow or maybe for the extra power double red

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Handyman 1029 (Jan 27, 2017)

viro.venom said:


> Awesome looking slingshot mate. I suggest either doubled up yellow or maybe for the extra power double red
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks,I like it too. Haven't shot it yet so can't say anything about how accurate it is.


----------



## Clang! (Jan 16, 2017)

Have you considered pseudo tapered tubes? That's where you run the fork loop about 1/3 of the way back up band before tying it off. There's a moderate increase in performance. You will have to lengthen the band by about 1/6 to keep the pull the same.


----------



## Handyman 1029 (Jan 27, 2017)

Clang! said:


> Have you considered pseudo tapered tubes? That's where you run the fork loop about 1/3 of the way back up band before tying it off. There's a moderate increase in performance. You will have to lengthen the band by about 1/6 to keep the pull the same.


Never tried that before but would be willing to try that after I purchase tubing, but as of now, I only have a roll 
of TBG.

I would imagine I could get fantastic Speed with psuedo tapered yellow. What do you think?

Should I go for red (tapered) for more durability?


----------



## Clang! (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm not familiar with the red or yellow tubes, unless you are talking about the Theraband tube. With half inch steel, you're looking at about 120-130 grains pellet weight. IIRC, yellow tubes are about 6.8 lbs when stretched to 4 times their static length and red are about 8.5 lbs. Latex is a viscoelastic material that stores it's potential energy in heat. As it cools, it's performance drops. Since you're using a slingshot rifle that holds the bands fully stretched, you'd probably be better off with slight thicker walls that will hold onto their heat better. So go with the thicker red Theraband tube. The pseudo tapering will add about 9% to the straight tube velocity.


----------



## Handyman 1029 (Jan 27, 2017)

Clang! said:


> I'm not familiar with the red or yellow tubes, unless you are talking about the Theraband tube. With half inch steel, you're looking at about 120-130 grains pellet weight. IIRC, yellow tubes are about 6.8 lbs when stretched to 4 times their static length and red are about 8.5 lbs. Latex is a viscoelastic material that stores it's potential energy in heat. As it cools, it's performance drops. Since you're using a slingshot rifle that holds the bands fully stretched, you'd probably be better off with slight thicker walls that will hold onto their heat better. So go with the thicker red Theraband tube. The pseudo tapering will add about 9% to the straight tube velocity.


Alright, thanks for the info! Will go with red tubes then.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I used to use theratube blue to hunt with.. the are a heavy pull but would sling 3/8 stainless steel hexnuts with plenty of speed.. you might want to give them a try


----------



## Handyman 1029 (Jan 27, 2017)

StretchandEat said:


> I used to use theratube blue to hunt with.. the are a heavy pull but would sling 3/8 stainless steel hexnuts with plenty of speed.. you might want to give them a try


I think blue would work and not have to be doubled, but from what I understand, red would be faster.

I have actually been considering buying 3/8 hex nuts. They are just slightly lighter than 1/2 inch steel, and a LOT cheaper. Do they fly good? McMaster carr sells 3/8 grade 2 steel hex nuts for $4.58 per 100. Not a bad price


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

I've been using 3/8 hex nuts for years. My favorite ammo. Despite their shape, they fly great. I think they would have to be going a lot faster than slingshot velocities before you saw any crazy flight. I also use .44 lead but I'm more accurate with the 3/8 hex nuts. Because they are flat in the pouch, I think I get a cleaner release. No speed bump effect. If you have any hardware stores near you, you might be able to buy them in bulk and they'll be even cheaper.


----------



## Viro (Jan 19, 2017)

How do acorn hex nut/cups fly? If they stayed straight in the air it looks like they'd be a good option too but they may tumble. Being frontheavy they may not. I'd love to see someone try it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clang! (Jan 16, 2017)

3/8 across the nut flats or 3/8 bolt diameter?


----------



## Handyman 1029 (Jan 27, 2017)

Clang! said:


> 3/8 across the nut flats or 3/8 bolt diameter?


Bolt diameter, so 3/8 inch bolt = 3/8 Inner diameter, not the outer width.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Acorn nuts tumble more.. they don't shoot as good as regular hexnuts to me


----------

